# Uber raising Trust and Safety Fees-Riders not happy about it.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

As you can see uber is forcing us to accept these fees, but I informed my riders about it and they are not happy at all. Uber never even informed them about the higher fees and when I told them they weren't happy about it at all.

I also have noticed that uber is going to surge rates much faster than normal and my riders agreed that they have noticed about that too and they aren't happy about it at all. They really don't like uber going after people's money like that.

One guy told me that it feels like a money grab and he wasn't happy about it at all. He says he doesn't know what to do about it as a rider.

You guys have any suggestions about what uber riders can do?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, if the riders aren't happy about higher fees and surges - they can order a taxi, or uber black.  or they can take a damn bus or walk!!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Well, if the riders aren't happy about higher fees and surges - they can order a taxi, or uber black.  or they can take a damn bus or walk!!


We don't have uber black here, but we do have taxi's and busses. lol


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Easy, don't inform your riders at all or even talk about it. They won't notice anyways and talking about that kind of stuff will just result in lower ratings. Talk to passenegers about more pleasant things like fields full of flowers or unicorns.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

You know what, I don't give a shit if riders don't like the new SRF. They can take that up with Uber. They didn't seem to mind too much when drivers kept taking 20% pay cuts over and over again. And surge areas and multipliers are much less than what they used to be, not more.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

What city is this?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> What city is this?


Toldeo


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Easy, don't inform your riders at all or even talk about it. They won't notice anyways and talking about that kind of stuff will just result in lower ratings. Talk to passenegers about more pleasant things like fields full of flowers or unicorns.


Thats like trying to put flowers on crap and trying to say it smells good! rofl!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The raising the SRF is BS: It's simply a fare increase that they are NOT sharing with their partners. Another great reason the go on strike October 16th to 18th


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> View attachment 14207
> View attachment 14208
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh, stop ubering???


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Strike 10/16-10/18, let''s unite. Make you pass it on.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Encourage your pax to take Lyft. Talk it up as a more ethical company. Explain that lyft drivers have to pass an in-person interview/test-drive while uber drivers do not. Mention that some uber drivers don't pass their test-drive. 

Then switch to driving for lyft. If you get the power driver bonuses, your commission you pay Lyft gets reduced (first to 10%, then zero). Lyft has in-app tipping as well


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Where's the Uber email that says....

"Bad news in order to decrease business we have raised the prices by %25. Our studies have shown that when we raise prices it slows everything down so you can take it easy. Uber on!"


----------



## Heineken (Jun 26, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Well, if the riders aren't happy about higher fees and surges - they can order a taxi, or uber black.  or they can take a damn bus or walk!!


Absolutely... many drivers have been really upset about the slavery 0.95/mile... I think rates should go even a little higher. How come a cab would cost approximately $2.95/mile and a UberLUX costs $2.35/mile???


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I really don't care about these fees, because I'm not the one paying them, unless I buy an Uber ride, which I'm not likely to do except when I'm out of town without my car.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Once again , for slow-thinking drivers. Safe Ride Fees are paid by DRIVERS, , not customers . 
Lets take a fee schedule above. Let's say a rider takes a minimum $4.60 ride(according to the fee schedule above). From the minimum $4.60 , Uber takes $1.60 Safe Ride Fee, which leaves us with $3. On top of that, Uber will take 20% of that , which leaves you with $2.40

Look at your earnings, you will see $2.40 on minimum rides as your money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> View attachment 14207
> View attachment 14208
> 
> 
> ...


Tell them take it out of your tip.

Oh wait. They don't tip. Oh well.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I really don't care about these fees, because I'm not the one paying them, unless I buy an Uber ride, which I'm not likely to do except when I'm out of town without my car.


I think you are missing the point, Uber increased the cost of a ride correct? How much more do you as the driver get? Not a cent. So in my market, the SRF went up .80. That's 80 cents that goes to Uber. That's mostly to pay expenses for onboarding your competition other new drivers. If they had been straight with us and raised the base rate by .80, we would get another .64 a ride which might give you another $32 a week if you did 50 rides.

Bottom line: They increased their take dramatically and didn't give you crap, you good with that?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I really don't care about these fees, because I'm not the one paying them, unless I buy an Uber ride, which I'm not likely to do except when I'm out of town without my car.


You should care, because it allows Uber to continue to lower the rates while still maintaining *their* bottom line. Meanwhile, while they are making the same, you are making less. So yes, you really should care.


----------

